# Jerry Valentine Classic Results



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

The 2018 JVC honoring a friend and USA casting legend, Jerry Dee Valentine, is complete. We know he would have been so happy to see all the personal best scores across all the weights that were cast this weekend.

Thank you to all our out-of-state casters Jeremy Schrader, Tommy Farmer, Mike Langston, Jimmy Jacobs, and Goddy Fisher for traveling so far to join us!

Finally, thanks to everyone who set up the field, ran tape, picked up cones, helped measure, and picked up weights. We could not do it without you.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was great tournament. To have 5 USA casters on the same field same day that have thrown in excess of 800 feet was amazing. 

The Grumpy Old man challenge with Jeremy Schrader was a blast.... 

Thanks to Carlos, Will and the SFCCI for putting this event on .

Tommy


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

is there any video or report of the rods and reels they used?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Will Nash recently broke through the 800 ft barrier for both the 100 gram and 175 gram tournament weights to become the first to hold the US records for all 4 weights (100, 125, 150, 175) in US recorded tournament history with distances over 800 feet.

For 100 grams he used an Omoto Chief Xtreme 530CXS to break through 800 feet. It was enhanced by the factory and referred to as the "Will Power" reel in honor of Will Nash. The serial numbers started with WP0001. Will used an Omoto Chief Xtreme 630CXS that he enhanced to set the record for 175 grams by breaking through 800 feet with a cast of 833 feet.

Most casters use either Century or Zziplex blanks. I have not kept up with the models. Others may favor something different due to personal preferences or needs.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Here's a video of Will Nash making it look so easy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RwXtSONaE0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

thank you Don, appreciate the info. I had a quote on Zziplex and needed heart pills. Century just shocked me; bp is back to normal. 
I build reels, rebuild them to be precise, and needed a rod to go after distance. I'll put up a video of my 525 work for anyone interested. I was a jewelry maker for awhile and i like the reel metal to reflect my skills.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Bruce,

Getting the correct rod is tough. What is great for someone else may not be good for you. Compared to some other rods, you may find the Century to be a superior buy for the dollar. I have one rod that a friend cast over 600 feet. That comes out to be $0.125 per foot cast.

The Penn 555 were used a lot in our area and were loaded with 40# mono. The only problem with them was the oversized bearing on the right side of the spool. When you cast over 100 yards the reel would squeal due to the axle slipping inside the inner race of the bearing. The fix was to put STP on the axle and yellow RFO in the bearing. The left side bearing took red RFO. I later downsized to 2 GS 535 reels. At that time, the GS 535 reels were my favorite fishing reels. One was from the UK and fitted with a mono mag. 

" i like the reel metal to reflect my skills. " Well said!


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

thanks Don, trying to grab an omoto but those guys are scattered and conflicting models listed, the 530 xtreme chief custom is the model to chase. i'm doing it. My penn 525 builds are running out of parts, i contracted hybrid bearings abec9, my builds are unique. soon to be too much trouble. 
I noticed the omoto is nearly identical to a 7ht of which i have two in boxes, never tossed a lead. I'm looking for a long distance rod. i was a pitcher, tennis player with a rocket serve. I cast so strong fg knot brake offs and 150 gams of missle trailing 30 feet of seaguar cant be found after walking around. no idea where they land, just hope its not through a windshield.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Bruce,

I am affiliated with Omoto. So, perhaps some explanation will help.

The Omoto Chief is a series of ABU like reels. Omoto manufactured ABU reels prior to Pure Fishing buying ABU and moving part of the manufacturing to China. The ABU 5500 and Chief 5000 are very similar as are the ABU 6500 and Omoto 6000. These Omoto reels have tubular frames. Some parts are interchangeable between the two reels. A Chief 5000 CT has a open frame, while the CTM adds carriage style magnetic control. CS and CSM are identifiers for level-wind reels.

The Chief Xtreme replaces the tubular cage of the Chief with an aluminum cage. The axle (or shaft) is improved. The 530 is the same size as a 5000 and the 630 is the same size as a 6000. A CX designates a level-wind and a CXS is open cage non -level wind. Example: Omoto Chief Xtreme 630CXS - 6000 size, non level-wind, carriage mag system.

The reel on the website labeled as "Chief Custom Xtreme 530CXS" with orange side plates was a production run of 50 reels. They are the "Will Power" reels. The carriage mag was replaced with a mono mag. Will Nash (staff of one) is the performance center for Omoto in the US. He may a couple left. Light weight spools are available for the 530 and 630 reels. 

If you have additional questions, I can be emailed from the link on my website. Google Dons Tackle. 

Don


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's some video from the event


----------

